# Vintage goose neck  ?????????



## cycletruck (Jun 28, 2009)

Got this today NOS never used can anybody tell me anything about it? Thanks


----------



## kccomet (Jun 28, 2009)

its a track stem what do you want for it im a buyer[/I]


----------



## cinelliphyle (Jun 30, 2009)

*I am also interested*

Dont want to step on any toes but if  KCCOMET does not buy the stem I would like to be next in line
 Cinelliphyle.


----------

